# Parvo and Lepto vaccine



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

I was at the vet picking up heartworm meds for Gitter and the tech reminded me that we should be bringing him in next month for Parvo and Lepto vaccines. I know that many don't vaccinate but are these ones to stay away from? 

I am also at a loss regarding flea/tick/mosquito treatment. My vet has Gitter on K9 Advantix and I have used it although it makes me nervous. That said, when we first got Gitter and went up to a resort in Michigan before he was treated, we came home and I found several ticks on him. Ended up taking him to the vet to have them removed and there were alot (like 20 little ones). I still have a couple of treatments and we are going up to Muskegon soon so I know he needs something but what?


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Pixie had lepto (no ill effects afterward) because the vet said they had reported cases in the area. I switched vets at the same practice and my current vet said MiG doesn't need it. I'm sure both of mine had the parvo vaccine. I know that's a serious disease. 
As far as the flea and tick treatments I don't use anything now on them, but they're indoors due to the extreme heat.


----------

